# Perfboard for circuit construction in effects pedals



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If you aren't making PCB's, what are the best choices for perfboards?

This stripboard/Veroboard concept is often seen:










This Tagboard approach (below) is similar to eyelet board construction in amps. I assume one would use some type of prototype board and remove the pads between the two-per-pad holes...or is this type of board available as shown?













What are your preferences, comments?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I like perfboard. The reason is that you can make it look a lot like the schematic. I just like to see where everything is flowing.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Tagboard is available in many sizes. You could just buy a larger one and cut it down to pedal sized portions like this one for example.
Terminal Strips

Alternatively to the tagboard you could make a turretboard or eyelet board instead.
Boards and Board Making Parts


I've always liked using these perfboards for pedals. 
50PCS Phenolic Prototype Circuit Board 250 Pad per hole51x31mm | eBay


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I like perfboard because it is more flexible, and salvageable. If I was more planful, I suppose I'd make veroboard layouts, because they are as structurally sound as PCBs. But I tend to improvise when it comes to non-PCB builds, so the ability to install things one way and then change my mind is very much appreciated. I also build stuff and find it doesn't meet my needs, so I uninstall the parts and clean up the hunk of perf. Where vero would demand a certain level of commitment to layout, perf allows me to re-use on my terms. Finally, I often add mods or change components, post-build, so perf helps there as well.

Again, vero provides greater reliability IF you know what you want and don't intend on changing it.

The compromise is pad-per-hole boards, which is the point midway between perf and vero. The parts don't wiggle, but there is no compulsory connection, so you have all the rigidity or vero and flexibility of perf. Pad per hole varies in quality. You can get some VERY pro-level pad-per-hole boards. I use to get some small double-sided boards from Creatron for 50 cents a pop that were really convenient for small circuits like fuzzes and such. Sadly, they don't seem to carry them any more.

DIPMICRO carries some inexpensive pad-per-hole boards: Prototyping / PCBs - dipmicro electronics

Small Bear carries some very nice pad-per-hole boards that Steve has specially made for him. Appropriate sizes, nicely legended, tinned pads, nice thick fibreglass boards, with mounting holes in the corners.

I will put in a good word for making PCBs, though. Toner transfer is ridiculously easy to do, compared to what we used to have to go through 20 years ago, and the availability of tested layouts is mind-boggling.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i got some nice vero board for a good price from an ebay seller out west.
i got enough to last me a good long time.
i much prefer perfboard however-
i just find it easier to work with,
and i can create much of the layout work on the fly.

i havent used tagboard yet- but i have used tagboard layouts on perfboard-
seems tagboard layouts could be done on wood or something by just drilling holes for the contact points.

done a couple tagstrip rangemasters,
and a couple just done point to point off the pots and jacks and switches.
thats really cool, almost like art-

but for simplicity, longevity and ease of repair,
perfboard is currently my choice.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mark nailed it - perf for flexibility. I have never used vero or tagboard.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks for all the responses.

Seems like keeping it simple (i.e., perf or pad-per-hole) is likely the best route for a beginner.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Tagboard is as bulletproof as it comes and it is definitely my favourite.


----------

